# Cargar batería de Li-ion / LiPo / Celular



## Randy (Sep 26, 2008)

Hola, para pilas Li-Ion , espero que esta liga te ayude

http://www.belza.cz/charge/liion2.htm


Saludos


----------



## gonmet (Oct 17, 2009)

Buenas.
Estuve tratando de conseguir circuitos de cargadores de batería de litio, lo mejor que conseguí fué esto que adjunto.  
Basicamente mis dudas respecto al circuito y a las bateriás de litio son:
-¿como funciona el potenciometro que ajusta la tensión? ¿es necesario medir con un tester para ajustarlo?
-La batería que tengo que cargar tiene un punto medio (es decir tiene tres bornes la batería), ¿me sirve igual el circuito o tendría que seguir buscando?

Si alguno me pudiera guiar se lo agradecere.


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 9, 2009)

Buscando en el foro, no encontré casi nada. Excepto la confusión entre Litio y Li-ion. Así que la wikipedia, nos aporta esto:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batería_de_ion_de_litio

Busqué en la red y encontré esto:

http://avipaco.blogspot.com/2009/07/cargar-baterias-de-litio.html

Copy and paste (Por si se pierde el blog del señor que lo publica).

*Montaje y materiales*

"En mi anterior articulo sobre cargadores de baterías Li-Ion (URE Agosto-Septiembre 2007) informaba de las buenas prestaciones de estos elementos y también como conseguirlas a un precio razonable. Insistiré sobre la procedencia
Se consiguen de los packs de baterías de alimentación desechables procedentes de los ordenadores portátiles, normalmente llevan tres grupos de dos baterías, otros en lugar de tres llevan cuatro, dependiendo del modelo de ordenador, también nos encontramos con que la capacidad de cada batería es de 1’6 amperios hasta 2’4 amperios, que al ir en paralelo doblan la capacidad.

En los packs de baterías que consigamos, la mayoría de las veces se les estropea el panel cargador interno que lleva incorporado, normalmente son de una circuiteria bastante elaborada y comprimida basándose en elementos SIM, además controlan la temperatura de cada grupo de baterías, debido seguramente que al aplicarles cargas más rápidas las mismas tienden a calentarse, y entonces es cuando vienen los fallos.
A veces todos los grupos de baterías son buenos, pero otras nos encontramos que uno de los grupos no nos da tensión, entonces este grupo hay que desecharlo, pues no hay manera de recuperarlo.

Las baterías de litio aportan mayor densidad de corriente, mayor voltaje por celda, menor auto descarga y carecen del llamado efecto memoria. Por otra parte, tienen una vida limitada a un cierto numero de recargas, pero las cargas no se miden en cantidad de cargas, si no en cantidad de carga, (apréciese la diferencia).
La batería va perdiendo progresivamente capacidad de carga con el uso durante toda su vida. Normalmente, de inicio tienen aproximadamente un 110% de capacidad respecto a la capacidad nominal de esta. Posteriormente va perdiendo capacidad y llega a la capacidad nominal a las 100 cargas. De esta manera seguirá y tendrá un 90% a 400 cargas; 80% a 700… etc. datos reales sacados de las hojas de características de una batería de litio al azar.

Un inconveniente es su tamaño, me refiero a las baterías conseguidas en estos packs para ordenador, (65 m/m de largo y un diámetro de 18 m/m), veis que son bastante mayores que las de Ni Mh tamaño AA.
Podéis ver las características, de una de ellas por ejemplo = LGR18650U
Si comparamos las baterías que actualmente empleamos para nuestros equipos portátiles de radio, veremos que una batería de Ni Mh suministra una tensión de 1’2 voltios por elemento y las de Li-Ion 3’8 voltios, por lo tanto 3 baterías en serie de Ni Mh suministran la misma tensión que una batería de Li-Ion, siempre partiendo de una tensión media. De esta forma con tres grupos de baterías Li-Ion tendremos una tensión media de 11’4 voltios, y con Ni Mh necesitaremos 10 baterías.

El esquema que adjunto es para cargar 1, 2, 3 o 4 grupos de baterías en serie. A veces cada grupo lleva 3 baterías en `paralelo, para obtener triple capacidad, por lo tanto si tenemos 3 grupos de 3 baterías, tendrá 12 Voltios a 6 Amperios, al final de la carga (11’4 voltios de tensión media) y
Si ponemos 4 grupos la tensión media de descarga será 14’2 voltios a 6 amperios (cuando recién terminada la carga la tensión es de 16’8 voltios.)
Cuando se carguen grupos en serie, cada grupo debe tener la misma capacidad.
La tensión de carga se puede elegir mediante el conmutador de una sola vía y 4 posiciones.

Cada grupo debe cargarse a una tensión de 4’2 voltios (tolerancia 0’1%) para obtener una carga completa. Cuando se quiera cargar una sola batería se debe escoger la tensión de 4’2 v, y para dos baterías puestas en serie, elegir la tensión de carga de 8’4 v, para 3 baterías la tensión debe ser de 12’6 v y para 4 baterías la tensión será de 16’8 voltios, la tolerancia será siempre la misma 0’1%

La intensidad está regulada por el mismo integrado LM 317.
La mínima tensión que se debe suministrar al cargador debe ser de:

7’5 v para la posición de 4’2 voltios
11 v para la posición de 8’4 v
16’5 v para la posición de 12’6 v
21 v para la posición de 16’8 v

Debe refrigerarse generosamente el integrado LM 317, pues si le aplicamos los 21voltios a la entrada, y elegimos cargar un solo elemento (4’2v)
entonces debe disipar en calor unos 11 watios (16’5 voltios a 0’7 amperios) en este caso.

A medida que se vaya completando la carga la disipación es menor.

Este cargador que os presento, esta limitado a una intensidad de carga de 650 mA, por la resistencia de 1 ohm.

Como la mayoría de las experimentaciones que he hecho han sido con la carga que me ha proporcionado este circuito y no he intentado forzar la carga a 1C, por este motivo tarda un poco más de tiempo, pero casi nunca me han surgido conflictos, pues lo que mas temo es que se caliente la batería durante la carga.
Para cargar a intensidades mas bajas se puede aumentar el valor de esta resistencia.

Para cargar una batería de Li-Ion hay que controlar la tensión final de carga con una precisión del 0’1%,
La curva de carga típica a una intensidad de 1C de estas baterías es la siguiente:
La tensión inicial de la batería descargada es de 3’5 voltios
A los 30 segundos la tensión es de 4’01 v
A los 20 minutos la tensión sube a 4’1 v
Y a las 2 horas (fin de la carga) 4’205 v
De esto se observa que entre los 20 minutos y las 2 horas de carga, representa entre un 20% y un 100% de carga, la diferencia es de
0’1v (100 milivoltios), tan solo un 2’5% de la tensión final de carga, que es de 4’202v, por lo tanto si nuestro cargador se desviase hacia abajo en esa proporción (4’095v) solamente se cargaría un 20%. Y lo que es peor todavía, si la desviación fuese hacia arriba, se alcanzarían los 4’3 v, ya fuera de la zona de seguridad para evitar sobrecargas que conllevan calentamientos.
Por lo tanto es necesario conseguir una buena estabilización para la carga."


Autor: Paco EA3PZ.

Por si sirve de algo, también pueden ver esto:
http://picrobot.blogspot.com/2008/10/fuente-de-alimentacin-y-cargador-de.html

Yo, lo que quiero es un circuito que pueda conectar al auto, para conectar permanentemente un celular (cuyas baterias son de Li-ion) y no preocuparme por estar cargando la batería (del celular). Dejarla ahí hasta que me muera. O hasta que venda el auto. Alguna idea?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## TyM (Feb 4, 2010)

Necesito cargar una bateria de Li-Ion de 7,4V/2,2A y me gustaria que alguien del foro que pueda tener algún esquema me lo pasara. Gracias.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## DJMota (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola.
Creo que este te podría valer:
http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/charger-battery-lithium-variable-current-up-to-2a-by-l200/
No lo he montado pero llega hasta 2 amperios de corriente.
Saludos.


----------



## TyM (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta DJMota, he estado viendo las caracteristicas de este cargador y dice que es para baterias Lipos, ¿ crees que es compatible con mi bateria Li-Ion ?, como no conozco este tipo de baterias no quiero meter la pata pues se que son bastante "delicadas" a la hora de la carga.
De nuevo, muchas gracias DJMota por tu respuesta.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## FelixS (Abr 8, 2010)

Aunque busque por el foro, me quedaron algunas dudas concretas respecto al cargado de este tipo de baterias, en especial en un celular.

La mayor duda, es si para cargar la bateria, la alimentacion debe ser pulsante, o directamente una señal continua de 3.7v aprox (digo 3.7 en mi caso)
Estuve viendo circuitos que utilizan el MAX1555, pero luego me di cuenta del tamaño del integrado, y no dispongo de los elementos para montarlo (me parece q*UE* con un soldador de 40W lo paso derecho para el otro mundo :S)

Espero puedan responderme esa sola pregunta, ya que desarmando un cargador generico de celular, la circuiteria es muy basica, y no se ve nada en especial.

De nuevo, muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## davidkepar (May 13, 2010)

Despues de leer sobre baterias LIPO me crea la siguiente duda y es que la carga de la  bateria la tengo resuelta con el MAX1551 pero que sucede si mi sistema se queda durante mucho tiempo sin funcionar????

He puesto en el esquema la idea que quiero hacer con un mosfet y el TL431 para sensar nivel de tension y desconexion a 3V para no dañar la batería en caso de que el sistema se quede funcionando, pero al final por la R1 y R2 que uso para sensar la tensión de la batería se me descargará igualmente. ya se que la solución es poner un interruptor dode pueda apagarlo, pero imaginar que se me olvida de hacerlo.. que sucede que se me fastidiaría la batería por quedarse a 0V??? 

espero una solución ya que no se que hacer para proteger a la batería de un posible descarga a 0V.


----------



## METALLICA (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola amigos, estoy construyendo un pequenio robot que sera alimentado por 2 (o 3) baterias de celular, de 3,7 voltios y unos 900 mA. Dado que las baterias Li-ion son algo sensibles al ser cargadas, he estado buscando un ic que se dedique a esto, para que al conectar una fuente externa al robot, este ic se encarge de cargar las baterias. Buscando en la red he encontrado este esquema:

http://estaticos.poblenet.com/01/esquemas/esq90/cargador baterias li.gif

Ahora, debido a cuestiones de espacio en la pcb nesecito adelgazarlo por decirlo de algun modo, ya que se recomienda ahi que cada bateria se cargue individualmente, pretendo eliminar los 3 condensadores, y segun la pagina donde lo encontre "el potenciómetro de 50 permite ajustar el sistema según la tensión de  trabajo de la celda." Hay alguna forma de calcular el valor de ese potenciometro? o en caso de montarlo, como hago para saber cual es el punto optimo de este.

Que les parece, que me recomiendan. 

De antemano, Muchas gracias.


----------



## matv90 (Jul 30, 2010)

Que tal hace poco me hice con unos paquetes de baterias de laptop resultando en que algunas celdas ya estaban muertas :enfadado: en fin que de los 3 paquetes que consegui solo 6 celdas son utiles, el problema que tengo ahora es que no se bien como cargarlas, las tengo en dos arreglos uno de 4 baterias en serie y otro de 2 en serie y me gustaria poder cargarlas todas juntas ya que hasta ahora las he venido cargando celda por celda con un cargador de baterias de celular y la tabletita de proteccion de la bateria del celular ya que lo tenia en desuso.

Se que no puedo cargar todas las celdas en serie pero me preguntaba si este circuito conectando uno a cada celda me valdria para cargar todas juntas de una sola vez y si me afectaria que esten en serie o si me pueden decir de algun otro circuito mas eficiente

el circuito que les digo esta en http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/chgliion/index.htm

y mi idea de conexion la adjunto en una imagen

por favor respondan si estoy bien o tengo que hacer alguna modificacion

a proposito las celdas dan 4.1-4.2 V cada una y una corriente maxima de 2A por si acaso necesitan el dato para algo


----------



## METALLICA (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola, estoy pensando hacer un robot el cual estaria impulsado por 2 baterias de Celular li-ion 3,7 V en serie. He encontrado un circuito integrado que se encarga de cargar estas baterias, sin embargo, mi idea es poner la parte de carga en la misma pcb del robot. Para de esta forma, no tener que desconectar las baterias del robot para conectarlas a un circuito cargador externo, sino, que solo sea conectar la fuente de alimentacion al robot y este inicie su carga. Segun tengo entendido de estos 2 integrados solo pueden cargar una bateria cada uno, asi *QU*e tendria que usar 2 integrados, uno para cargar cada bateria, lo que no se, es si es seguro hacer eso, o si lo mejor es desconectarlas y conectarlas individualmente a un cargador cada una. Algo mas que tengo duda, es la diferencia de el MAX1555 y el MAX1551 segun entiendo el 55 tiene un pin para conectar a un led indicador de carga y el 51 no entiendo lo que hace ese pin.

Alguien me puede ayudar con estas dudas? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 3, 2010)

Fijate si la batería de celular que quieres usar, ya tiene circuito de protección, no necesitas un cargador complicado. Dale corriente constante hasta que se incendie o corte la protección.


----------



## zxeth (Ago 3, 2010)

Buenas, Resulta que tengo un qtek 9100a y se me rompio reiteradas veces el usb. Ya casi roto del todo lo pude soldar y se pueden leer voltajes en las chapitas de la bateria, pero son muy bajos (alrededor de 0,7v) El modelo de la bateria es wiza16 y tiene 6 entradas/salidas.
Esta es de 3,7vdc a 1250mAh. 

Querria saber como cargarla sin utilizar el celular (tengo el cargador original que supuestamente lo "revivia" cuando no habia mas bateria, este funciono cuando se murio por primera vez, pero ya no funciona.

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Ago 3, 2010)

disculpa, solucionaste el problema? sabes donde conseguir el max1555 en argentina? (yo estoy utilizando un ct3581 que se lo saque a un cargador universal de baterias de celular) (salen 8.80 en mercadolibre, y tenes una fuente de 6v y un cargador)


----------



## seaarg (Ago 3, 2010)

No te puedo responder tu duda particular pero, si el MAX1555 es de montaje superficial, tenes acceso a el y soluciona tu problema te cuento:

1-Lo pones en la placa, con un poco de cinta de papel (finiiiiita) lo sostenes.
2-Le pones estaño en todas sus patas no mucho pero te quedan todas en corto pero soldadas a las pistas.
3-con malla de cable coaxial embebida en esterina (o cinta dessoldante) le quitas todo el excedente de estaño.
4-verificas con tester que se hayan ido los cortos (antes de soldar, medis pata a pata continuidad por si entre algunas de ellas tenga que haberla)

Listo! con esta tecnica solde muchisimos smd, incluso sin problemas, de los que tienen menor separacion entre pines. (por ej: switch 4066 o inversores quitados de lectoras de cd, conversores adc, etc.)


----------



## zxeth (Ago 4, 2010)

quien me movio aca? gracias por moverme.

El tema es. Alguen sabe concretamente como cargar la bateria?, osea saliendo de los cables del cargador? o se necesita algun dispositivo que corte la tension cuando se carga al maximo?, no estoy seguro si los cargadores de celular vienen con un corte adentro de ellos. Estoy en dudas si este lo tiene el celular o el cargador. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Ago 4, 2010)

mira... no estoy seguro... pero me parece que los cargadores de los celulares son solo una fuente (de hecho hay quienes cargan el celular conectandolo a los 5v del usb) igual supongo las baterias si tienen integrado el corte (no he logrado confirmar esto, si alguien lo sabe, o sabe donde conseguir informacion avise)


----------



## davidkepar (Ago 5, 2010)

hbeis visto el segundo mensaje? expongo una duda que todavía no se si existe algún circuito que evite que se descargue a 0v completamente la bateria de LIPO ya que se puede llegar a dañar, he visto que existen integrados con MAX que en el momento de que se descarge a cierto nivel de tensión el integrado desconecta la bateria mediante un mosfet, pero son integrados  para dos celdas... asi que mi duda es si existe algún integrado que me aisle completamente la batería para que no se descarge y llegue a cero o so es posible mejorar e circuito que expongo...
espero vuestras opiniones.. gracias.

el max1555 lo puedes comprar a traves de farnell 

http://es.farnell.com/maxim-integra...dapter-1-cell-li-sot23/dp/1628222?Ntt=max1555

pero ten en cuenta los gastos de envio... son 10€


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Ago 5, 2010)

mira... no se si te sirva... yo tambien estoy utilizando una bateria de litio para un proyecto... y por cuestiones de practicidad (siempre se me complicaba conseguir algo) estoy usando baterias de celular (salen $20 y son de 800ma).
las desarme y las estuve analizano... aparentemente traen todas las protecciones, al desarmarlas se ve una bateria y un circuito, este circuito tengo entendido tiene + y - y tiene otros dos conectores auxiliares para el celular (uno de ellos me parece es para saber la carga, si necesitas estos datos los busco).
Las pruebas q*UE* hice son las siguientes:
La cargue y use varias veces (con un cargador universal, esto vos lo solucionas con el max)
Le hice corto a los terminales + y -. Esto "apaga" la bateria y en necesario desconectarla y volver a conectarla para usarla de nuevo (si el corto lo hago en los terminales de la bateria esta sigue funcionando igual, por lo que es este circuito el q*UE* genera el "apagado")
probe usarla hasta agotarse, o sea, hasta q*UE* se apague lo que tengo conectada a ella, y ahi probe conectar a los terminales de la bateria y seguia funcionando, por lo que tambien este circuito se encarga de protegerla contra descarga.
si sabes de otras cosas por testear avisame


----------



## davidkepar (Ago 5, 2010)

el max 1555 tiene dos opciones  una patilla para alimentación mediante 5V USB  pero esta limitada la corriene de carga y otra que es una entrada variable de tensión continua entre unos valores cre que estaban entre 3 a 7 V aproximadamente y l corriente de carga estaba limitada a un valor mas alto que la del usb... siempre son alimentaciones en corriente continua. 

he visto que la vaeria de LIPo que tengo de 1000mA le he quitado una pequeña cinta amarilla que suelen tener a la salida de los cables y he visto que tiene un equeño circuito, pero me da la sensación que solo protege de cortocircuitos... pero la tensión de la batería no la corta y no evita que se descarge a 0v... asi que si alguien tiene una solución para poder sensar la batería y que se desconecte a 3 V aprox sin que esta pierda su carga a 0V para evitar daños... espero sus respuestas

hola thefinger pues la que tengo yo que no el litio si no LIPO la he probado a descargar y me da 1,5 V asi que entiendo que no proteje... ya que tengo entendido que las LIPO no se deben de descargar por debajo de 3V... 
he buscado y he encontrado algo parecido te dejo el datasheet http://datasheets.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/DS2762.pdf
es algo asi.

El sistema de proteccion que busco lo suelen llamar (Undervoltage-Protection) pero no he encontrado un integrado que me proteja la batería de LIPO 3,7V 1000mA mediante mossfet similar al DS2762 como ejemplo mediante Mosfet... asi que busco algun integrado que me cargue la bateria LIPO como el MAx1555 y que ademas proteja a la bateria de Undervoltage-Protection (descarga de bateria por debajo de una tensión)... a ver si encontrais algo....
Gracias de antemano


----------



## lllthefingerlll (Ago 5, 2010)

no se si seria lomas corecto... pero podes probar sacarle el circuito a una bateria de celular y ponerselo a la tuya (o probando sobre la misma bateria del celular), y ver que componente es el que genera este corte.


----------



## METALLICA (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola gente forera, como estan todos?

Tengo estos integrados *ltc4006egn, *pero no encuentro un circuito para ponerlo a funcionar que no requiera tanto componente externo como el circuito que muesta en el datasheet.
Por eso he venido a preguntar al foro si alguien lo ha usado, lo busque pero no aparece, por eso abro hilo nuevo. Y una cosa mas, del integrado hay varios modelos, los que yo tengo son: *ltc4006egn - 2#PBF, **ltc4006egn - 4#PBF, **ltc4006egn - 6.

*Alguno sabe la diferencia entre ellos, me parece que es algo con un voltaje, pero no entiendo cual.

Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda posible.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 25, 2010)

LTC4006 - 4A, High Efficiency, Standalone Li-Ion Battery Charger


----------



## METALLICA (Ago 25, 2010)

mmm

Si, fuie ahi donde lo pedi, y lo encontre y vi el datasheet, lo que pregunto es si hay otros circuitos diferentes al que proponen ellos, *QU*e no requieran tantos componentes externos.


----------



## lego (Sep 6, 2010)

Tengo en mi poder 8 celdas de litio TrustFire TR18650 2500mAh 3.7V

Mi idea es la de conseguir realizar una batería juntándolas en serie y en paralelo para obtener las características que yo quisiera.

Por ej 4s2p para tener un pack de 14.8V y 5000mAh

Pregunta 1: la tensión en el pack en realidad oscilaría entre 4.2x4= 16.8V  y 2.75x4 =11V (limites de tension de la celda) o la tensión de la celda se mantiene plana a 3.7 durante toda la descarga?

Pregunta 2: Necesito un cargador que pueda cargar éste pack, ya que he encontrado circuitos de carga de celdas, pero no de packs.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/chgliion/index.htm

Pregunta 3: A que corriente carga este circuito cada celda? 1.5C creo que dice...
como ajustar ese potenciometro?

cómo se cargan packs de celdas? se pueden cargar si están en serie? y si están en paralelo?

he encontrado esto, alguien puede explicarmelo y decir si es válido?

http://avipaco.blogspot.com/2009/07/cargar-baterias-de-litio.html

gracias por todo


----------



## Efre (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola tengo una batería Sony NP-BD1 de 3.6V y 620mAh.No tengo cargador de Sony (50€.. :O ) y he improvisado uno con un transformador de router Livebox y un LM317.La salida del trafo del router saca 15V y 1.2A.despues de acoplarle el LM317 (con sus respectivas resistencias para ajustar la salida) tengo 3.6V en la salida. El problema es que conecto la bateria pero no carga.... He leido que el tercer contacto de la bateria (C) podria ser necesario para la carga aplicandole un voltaje. Es el contacto que se usa para medir temperatura de la batería, nivel de carga, ....
Si alguien sabe algo al respecto gracias de antemano! =)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Ummmmm . . . estás haciendo mal , esas baterías necesitan ser cargadas con muuuuucha corriente y en trenes de pulsos. Y un estricto control de la carga , no se cargan como las de NiCA o metal hidruro

La tercera pata le indica al cargador que la batería se está recalentando , es solo por seguridad.

Usá el Buscar 

Mirá por aquí ! 

Saludos !


----------



## zxeth (Dic 21, 2010)

hmmm, yo compre una cosa que me ahorro mucho trabajo, y excepto que tengas una bateria como la mia (de 1600ma/h) es bastante bueno (tengo que esperar 6 horas para cargar el celu u,u)

Se adapta muy bien a muchas baterias, y mas que nada es muy fasil de manipular electronicamente (se cambia la fuente y tenes mas amp/hora cargar). El apararto este es _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-99421352-cargador-universal-digital-ptodo-tipo-de-baterias-celulares-_JM_


----------



## Efre (Dic 21, 2010)

Jejejeje.gracias ya conocia ste tipo de cargadores universales.Pero yo prefiero intentarlo x mi mismo primero antes de caer en el consumismo jejejejeje.
P.D:La bateria la puse a cargar va por 3.95v.En principio al llegar a 4.1V el LP2951 deberia parar la carga.Lleva hora y media.El LM317T se calienta bastante(en principio normal al ser un regulador de voltaje) pero por precaucion mañana le añadire un disipador adecuado. Aer si alguien me aclara lo de la salida sin bateria puesta...Gracias!


----------



## Norberto (Abr 6, 2011)

Me gustaria saber si alguien uso el max1551, donde se puede comprar en Argentina buenos aires (cap Fed)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2011)

Norberto dijo:


> Me gustaria saber si alguien uso el max1551, donde se puede comprar en Argentina buenos aires (cap Fed)?



¿ Buscaste por aquí: ?
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## davidkepar (Abr 7, 2011)

el max1555 se puede comprar on line en FARNELL O RS-AMIDATA


----------



## rodri_go100 (Abr 7, 2011)

Yo he usado el MAX1555 y va perfectamente, lo uso en una camara de fotos que no llevaba bateria, y le puse una li-ion y el integrado pegado dentro de la camara, la cargo con el USB del PC y el led indica si esta cargando o no.

Saludos.


----------



## Norberto (Abr 7, 2011)

El max1555 posee salida de bateria cargada , en cambio el max1551 esa salida indica conexion de usb solamente,  Farnell lo trae a pedido, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yo me compre un cargador para baterias de celular me salio $10, le puse 2 cocodrilos y a todas las baterias que tengo les solde cables asi las cargo facilmente, es la mejor inversion que hice


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 26, 2011)

Se banca:
Carga a 1C
Descarga a 4C
No se banca:
Descarga por debajo de 3.0 V
Ni la mas mínima corriente de carga por encima de 4.2 V
Fuente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2011)

Excelente Nilfred . . .  más claro echale ácido de baterías


----------



## fernandob (Dic 29, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> Se banca:
> 
> Carga a 1C
> Descarga a 4C
> ...


 
Nilfred ( y el resto) 

me encontre con una sorpresa, tenia el motorola 136 ahi muerto , y como era de mi nena dejo que se descargue todo , en fin .
Vbat. = CERO 
lo puse a cargar y levanto ...........voy a ver cuanto dura con el celu prendido en stand by.........por que no sea cosa que se cargue pero dure 5 minutos la carga.
luego lo pongo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2011)

Alguien aqui , que dijo que arreglaba celulares contó que las golpeaba fuerte pero sin marcarla en ambos planos , luego la congelaba y finalmente la cargaba y que así había recuperado varias . . .


----------



## arlex joel (Abr 8, 2012)

que tal foreros, estoy tratando de montar un cargador de baterias li-ion de 3.7V (de telefono celular) pero con componentes que pueda encontrar en mi pais, buscando por la red he encontrado el siguiente esquema, me gustaria saber si alguien lo probo, si funciona... si hay otro circuito que me puedan facilitar muchas gracias...

este es el enlace de donde lo obtuv

http://www.belza.cz/charge/liion2.htm


----------



## Meta (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola:

No lo he probado, en caso de dudas.






Cargador para baterías LIPO de entre 1 y 4 células capaz de detectar automáticamente el voltage de las mismas. Ideal para nuestras baterías * APB.2LP603448* y APB.LP603448.  Entre sus características caben citar:


Carga packs de baterías de Li-Ion de entre 1 y 4 células o de paterías LiPo con más de 1000mAh
La carga se detiene cuando la batería esté totalmente cargada
El proceso de carga se visualiza mediante dos diodos leds
Incluye cable de red y conexión mediante pinzas  de cocodrilo.
Tensión de entrada de 100 a 240 VAC a 50/60 Hz
Tensión de salida auto ajustable a 4.2V, 8.4V, 12.6V y 16.8V dependiendo de la batería conectada
Corriente de carga de 1000mA
Protección contra sobrevoltage, cortocircuito e inversión de polaridad
 
Carga baterías de Ion-Litio de 3.6V, 7.2, 10.8 y 14.4V con capacidad igual o superior a 1000mAh.  Esas baterías deben disponer del correspondiente circuito de protección

Saludo.


----------



## arlex joel (Abr 16, 2012)

hola amigos estoy todavia en la busqueda de un circuito para cargar baterias li-ion, recientemente encontre este circuito, el cual fue publicado en este mismo foro. ahora mi pregunta es: lo que estoy tratando de hacer es cargar una bateria de 3.7V por medio de una panel solar de 5V, la bateria siempre estara conectada dia y noche las 24 horas, quisiera saber que pasa cuando la bateria ya esta cargada, se le sigue entregando carga o no


----------



## andyl (Sep 11, 2012)

Buenas Soy nuevo en la pag y amante te la electronica pero novato  quiero saber si este circuito anda y si se podria poner en la entrada en vez de 230v conectarle un USB?
http://www.belza.cz/charge/liion2.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2012)

andyl dijo:
			
		

> Buenas Soy nuevo en la pag y amante te la electronica pero novato  quiero saber si este circuito anda


Posiblemente


> y si se podria poner en la entrada en vez de 230v conectarle un USB?
> http://www.belza.cz/charge/liion2.htm


Nop. Necesita mas de 5 V en la entrada.


----------



## andyl (Oct 18, 2012)

entonces podria para utilizar el usb bajar el valor d las resistencias el porcentaje q m falta d voltaje? Saludos


----------



## DavidMJ (Dic 15, 2013)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Busqué en la red y encontré esto:
> 
> http://avipaco.blogspot.com/2009/07/cargar-baterias-de-litio.html
> 
> ...


He armado este circuito y la corriente de salida es de apenas 0.02A y ni enciende el LED, pero tras hacer unas modificaciones ya me funciona perfectamente.
Priemeramente hay que eliminar la resistencia de 820Ω que va conectada junto a la de 1Ω 1W a la base del BC337, una vez hecho esto nuestra corriente de salida aumenta hasta los 0.6A aprox si la batería esta muy gastada. Con esta modificación podemos tambien regular la intensidad de salida modificando la resistencia de 420Ω que esta situada entre los pines 1 y 2 del LM 317.
Con estas modificaciones no deberíais tener ningun fallo, y recordad *LA TENSION DE SALIDA DEBE TENER UN MARGEN DE ERROR DE 0.1%* para una eficaz carga de la batería de Litio. Espero haberles ayudado.

Salu2


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 23, 2014)

despues de un tiempo que se quedo olvidado este tema, encontre este par de circuitos, si alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia porfavor haga algun comentario si es recomentable o no este cargador .

saludos.


----------



## Xwicho (Sep 9, 2015)

Desmonte la pila de una laptop vieja, en ella encontré estas pilas, fueron 6 las que obtuve, necesito algún circuito el cual me ayude a cargarlas ya que no e encontrado alguno en las tiendas de electrónica, solo necesito que cargue de una en una no necesariamente todas al mismo tiempo.
Estas son las pilas.






 ...


----------



## palurdo (Sep 9, 2015)

Las 18650 se pueden cargar bien con este módulo:

http://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod....aLxrUJ&ws_ab_test=201407_5,201444_6,201409_2






Y si lo modificas con un par de resistencias y un NTC de 10k, se desconecta si la batería de repente empieza a calentarse demasiado...


----------



## cristian_elect (Sep 9, 2015)

Yo las cargo con una fuente de 5V y un diodo y una resistencia de 1 ohm así obtengo 4.3V como máximo. Al llegar a 4.25 ya consume muy poca corriente. No tuve problema de sobrecarga porque no da más de 4.25V.   Si quiere algo rápido cómprate esos cargadores de batería de celular universal y lo adaptas.


----------

